
New equation might unite quantum mechanics and general relativity - mr_overalls
http://www.sciencealert.com/this-new-equation-might-finally-unite-the-two-biggest-theories-in-physics-says-physicist
======
mr_overalls
Paper is here:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.02589v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.02589v2.pdf)

